# Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln



## SimonKa (27. Juli 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man genau mit dieser Karte angeln darf oder hat sogar eine kKarte arte wo die Stellen eingezeichnet sind?


Gruss Simon


----------



## afbaumgartner (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Hi Simon,
guckst du hier:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...D8&ll=48.62576047709298,7.509338000000071&z=9
Grüße, Baumi


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Cooler Link - danke dafür!


----------



## SimonKa (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Vielen dank ich Frage so doof weil das die Karte  in nem bekannten ist. Der hat sie in Rastatt im angelladen gekauft aber die können ihm nicht sagen wo er damit angeln darf ausser am Rhein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Es gibt keine doofen Fragen!

Dank Deiner Frage haben wir nun den Link.

Also gute Frage!

Danke!


----------



## Aal_Willi (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*



SimonKa schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man genau mit dieser Karte angeln darf oder hat sogar eine kKarte arte wo die Stellen eingezeichnet sind?
> Gruss Simon



Ihr habt den Schein für die öffentlichen Gewässer in ganz 
Frankreich, nicht nur Elsass.
Schon komisch, dass der Händler nichts genaues weiss.

http://de.france.fr/de/info/angelscheine-frankreich-erwerben
http://de.cartedepeche.fr/85-informations-departementale.htm

#h


----------



## SimonKa (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Und nach welchem Department muss ich ich jetzt filtern um zu sehen wo er angeln darf?

Oder speziell darf er an den aappma  Gewässern in seltz und beinheim angeln?


----------



## Forellenhunter (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Für Seltz bekommst Du den Angelschein im Angelladen in Seltz und für Beinheim bekommst Du den im Zigarettenladen in Beinheim.
Die Karte, die du hast, ist nur die Karte für alle staatlichen Gewässer in Frankreich, z.B. der Rhein.
Wenn Du noch andere Gewässer befischen willst, so musst Du in den jeweiligen Verein eintreten und die entsprechende Marke lösen (das kannst Du alles in den obigen Läden machen). Wenn Du in dem Verein noch Arbeitsstunden leistest, bekommst Du im folgenden Jahr einen Teil des Geldes zurück. 
Bei Schwarzanglern verstehen die Franzosen keinen Spaß, das Angelzeug wird direkt eingezogen und der Vernichtung zugeführt, bei schweren Verstößen beschlagnahmen die auch gleich mal Dein Auto oder Dein Boot.


----------



## SimonKa (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Das ist mal ne klare Aussage Danke dafür.


----------



## Angelnallround. (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Hey ich bin neu hier,
ich will sehr gerne nächstes Jahr ein Wochenende im Elsass zum Angeln verbringen. Habe mich schon ein bisschen schlau gemacht.
Es soll an den Rhein gehen wahrscheinlich nach Seltz (Rheinhafen). 
Der Rhein gehört ja zur dritten Kategorie und folgerichtig kann ich ihn mit 4 Ruten befischen oder ??
Hat zudem noch jemand Erfahrung am Rheinhafen in Seltz?
Ich bin auch offen für andere Strecken am Rhein in Elsass Nähe deutscher Grenze.
Ich verlange keine Superfangstellen. Die Natur und das Gewässer muss nur schön sein und über ein bisschen Aktion an der rute beklage ich mich nicht .
Gerne will ich auf Grund und per Pose den friedfischen nachstellen. Einen Zielfisch besitze ich nicht . Ich will einfach nur ein Wochenende an einem schönen Gewässer verbringen und vielleicht noch ein paar Fische fangen.
Danke im Vorraus (und Sorry für die ganzen Fragen )


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Gibt keine Grund sich für Fragen zu entschuldigen!

Ich kenn mich zwar selber nicht aus, interessiere mich aber grundsätzlich auch für grenznahes Angeln, je bescheuerter Regeln bei uns werden..

Daher würde es auch mich freuen, wenn wir hier Leute hätten, die sich da auskennen würden.


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

ich habe auch nen Frankreichschein. allerdings den kleinen für moselle.
Und mit dem SChein dazu gab es ein kleines Büchlein, in dem jedes erlaubte Gewässer und alle darin enthaltenen Schongebiete verzeichnet sind. Überall dort darf ich angeln. Sonst nirgendwo.

Das ist sehr empfehlenswert, denn gerade kleiner Flüsse sind gerne mal durch 500 m Privatstrecke unterbrochen.
Auch stehen da zB die Angelzeiten drin. Für jeden einzelnen Tag MINUTENGENAU. Kein Scherz.

dieses Büchlein gibts auch zum runterladen.
Google mal nach "guide de parcours" und "peche"
etwas franz Kenntnisse sind hilfreich beim googeln.

Vive la France et bon joel et bon ané.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> etwas franz Kenntnisse sind hilfreich beim googeln.


Ist genau mein Problem:
Hatte mal Latein gehabt, meine französischprachlichen Erfahrungen beschränken sich auf Küchenfranzösisch - und mit Escalope, Escargot, Galantin, au four etc. hilft mir bei den Angelbestimmungen wenig..

Hatte da auch schon versucht mich mit dem französischen Tourismusbüro (Atout France) in Verbindung  zu setzen und um Hilfe gebeten bez. VERLÄSSLCIHER Übersetzungen  - keine vernünftige Reaktion (was Sprache angeht, sind die Franzosen etwas eigen - lerns oder lass es..)..

Hab aber schon mehrmals mitbekommen, dass Vorschriften klar sind und öffentlich sind (wenngleich halt französisch) und bei Zuwiderhandlung auch richtig Kohle kosten (Standard sowas um 400 Euro, muss ich mal gucken, hatte jemand schon mal verlinkt)..


Jede Info daher HOCHWILLKOMMEN!!!


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Ein weiterer Vorteil als Saarländer: Bei uns arbeiten viele Franzosen. "die ´ölfään gernö bei die übersetzuunk"


----------



## Angelnallround. (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit den Rhein bei lauterbourg und Seltz und dem rheinhafen bei lauterbourg ?


----------



## Chrizzly89 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*



afbaumgartner schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> guckst du hier:
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...D8&ll=48.62576047709298,7.509338000000071&z=9
> Grüße, Baumi


Hi hast du auch so ein Link für den 68er Bereich ?( Haut Rhin?) Bzw. Wie bekomme ich das hin das mir der Bereich auch auf Google Maps angezeigt wird?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Hamilton (6. April 2018)

*AW: Elsass/Frankreich wo darf man mit der Karte angeln*

Hier gibts auch Infos, allerdings hauptsächlich für 57,54 und 67:

https://www.angelsport-becker.de/angelerlaubnisscheine/


----------

